# How to InLay



## Bariatric Barry (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi....does anyone know of a good video on how to inlay wood using guide bushings?
I would also appreciate anyone advising me of the best resource for thin wood and perhaps templates. Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Here's just one of many, Rockler is a good resource thin wood and templates.

Online Extras - Woodsmith Magazine
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1i6dUmi9xg&feature=player_embedded
===




Bigbarry said:


> Hi....does anyone know of a good video on how to inlay wood using guide bushings?
> I would also appreciate anyone advising me of the best resource for thin wood and perhaps templates. Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Barry.


----------



## paul44224 (Feb 25, 2012)

There is a decent video at ptree.com on inlay. For thin wood, try ocoochhardwood.com or thinwoods.com Much better pricing for any thin wood than Rockler. I prefer Ocooch. Fast service, usually same day, reasonable shipping cost, great quality. 

Paul


----------

